# Yeah yeah. I’m new. But Primus!



## BillDaCat8 (Dec 6, 2020)

Primus: Alive from Pachyderm Station


Strange, eclectically wonderful things tend to happen when the three of us get in a room together with our instruments. This will be an intimate and casual performance between three long time friends as opposed to an elaborate “show”. Primus in the raw.



primuslive.com




I thoroughly enjoyed. Sound was done fantastically. Enjoy.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok newbie fug tard. You have my attention. I love Les and I love Primus  Willkommen!!!

Ge0


----------



## BillDaCat8 (Dec 6, 2020)

It’s an awesome show. Done from Les’ winery in Sonoma. Only available for 72 hours.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

BillDaCat8 said:


> It’s an awesome show. Done from Les’ winery in Sonoma. Only available for 72 hours.


Thanks for the link. I wouldn't have known it even existed without your post.

Ge0


----------



## BillDaCat8 (Dec 6, 2020)

We’re watching it again tonight. They said 72 hours. But, it’s still online.


----------

